#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7

## m.pezeshki

سلام بنده پس از نصب ویندوز 7 مصرف ترافیکم به شدت افزایش پیدا کرده 
آپدیت سیستم رو هم بستم 
با تشکر قبلی

----------

*kavosh83*,*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
دوست عزیز
پیشنهاد من به شما استفاده و نصب برنامه فوق العاده NetLimiter 3 هست
http://p30download.com/archives/inte...iter_pro_full/
کنترل به تمام معنای اینترنت
محدود کردن سرعت دانلود و آپلود برنامه 
ذخیره سازی آپلود و دانلود کامپیوتر در هر زمانی که به اینترنت وصل بودید

----------

*countman*,*jaber_2020*,*m.pezeshki*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*yaghob20*,*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## m.pezeshki

خوب الان میخواهم جلوی آپدیت برنامه هارو بگریم  :مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7: 
همین!

----------

*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## Yek.Doost

راهنمای نصب برنامه
ابتدا خوده برنامه نصب کن
بعد از نصب کامپیوتر رو ریست نکن و برنامه رو از تکس منیجر ببند وفایل پچ رو اجرا بکن ( فایل پچ به شکل کلید زرد رنگیه )
بعد کامپیوتر رو ریست کن و به برنامه کلید فعال سازی رو معرفی کن
روز خوش

----------

*countman*,*m.pezeshki*,*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست من
شما برنامه رو نصب کن
تو خوده منوی اصلی ، تمام برنامه و پورت هایی  که میخوان به نت وصل بشن رو میتونید قفل بکنید
یا میتونید موقع استفاده ازتون سوال بکنه
یا برنامه رو میتونه محدود بکنه

----------

*countman*,*m.pezeshki*,*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## nekooee

برنامه خیلی خوبی هست من هم همیشه ازش استفاده میکنم. ربطی به ویندوز 7 نداره باید ببینید چه برنامه هایی از ترافیک شما استفاده که همین برنامه که دوستم بهتون معرفی کردند عالیه

----------

*Reza Abbaspour*,*Yek.Doost*,*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## m.pezeshki

دوست عزیز من از این نرم افزار اصلا خوشم نیومد !
شما یک روش دیگه رو در صورت امکان معرفی کنید

----------

*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## right_man

سلام دوست عزیز احتمالا بخش آ÷دیت ویندوزتون رو فعال گذاشتین 
به همین خاطر فایلهایی که ویندوز دانلود میکنه خوب مسلمن از ترافیکتون کم میکنه
مسیر زیر رو دنبال کن برای خاموش کردن

Start---->Control panel از view by گزینه Small  رو بزن تا تمام بخشهای کنترل پنل یکجا نمایش داده بشن
اونوقت به مسیر زیر برو
Windows Update---->Change setting
حالا تو قسمت Important Update گزینه Never check for Updates رو سلکت کن 
دوتا تیک پایینشو هم وردار
امیدوارم به دردت بخوره

----------

*countman*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## nekooee

:مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7:  خوب دوست عزیز این برنامه بسیار عالی هست و تو دنیا کلی طرفدار داره. از کجاش باید خوشتون بیاد؟  :مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7:   :مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7:  اگه خوشتون نمیاد پس راه دیگه ای نیست چون بقیه نرم افزارها هم همین کار رو میکنند و زیاد فرقی ندارند  آپدیت هم ایشون گفتند خاموش کردند. لطفا جوابها رو کامل بخونید و جواب تکراری ندید با تشکر

----------

*countman*,*m.pezeshki*,*NPTiak*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مرساد*

----------


## m.pezeshki

دوستان عزیز روشی دیگری رو پیشنهاد نمیکنید

----------

*مرساد*

----------


## Reza Abbaspour

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام
> دوست عزیز
> پیشنهاد من به شما استفاده و نصب برنامه فوق العاده NetLimiter 3 هست
> http://p30download.com/archives/inte...iter_pro_full/
> کنترل به تمام معنای اینترنت
> محدود کردن سرعت دانلود و آپلود برنامه 
> ذخیره سازی آپلود و دانلود کامپیوتر در هر زمانی که به اینترنت وصل بودید


عالی بود دست گلتون درد نکند من هم به این نرم افزار نیاز داشتم که اتفاقا اینجا به این پست برخوردم  :مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7: 
 :مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7:  :مصرف ترافیک بالای اینترنت پس از نصب ویندوز 7: 

درود بر شما

----------

*countman*,*m.pezeshki*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*مرساد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مرساد

درود.دوستان واساتید گرام.دستتون درد نکنه از اینهمه زحمتی که میکشید.بسیار اموزنده بود

----------


## farahsu

با سلام و وقت بخیر

آخرین پستی که در این جا گذاشته شده مربوط به چند سال پیش میشه ، فقط امیدوارم کسی این سوال منو ببینه و جواب رو هم برام ارسال کنه ممنون میشم.


بنده ویندوز سون رو دوباره نصب کردم. در حالت قبلی ویندوز سون حجمی از اینترنت به صورت خودکار مصرف نمیکرد. آپدیت ها رو بسته بودم. 
اما الآن با اینکه از کنترل پنل آپدیت رو به حالت never تغییر دادم ، و همچنین از قسمت run و با تایپ msconfig  و بعد هم قسمت service تیک windows update را برداشتم ، اما هنوز هم به شدت حجم اینترنت از من کم میشه. علتش چی میتونه باشه؟
ضمنا شما گفتین که نرم افزار نصب کنید و... اما من در حالت قبلی برای ویندوز قبلی هیچ نرم افزاری نداشتم ولی حجمی هم کم نمیشد. علت الآن چی میتونه باشه؟؟
 آنتی ویروس ویندوزم هم نصبه یعنی ویروسی نگرفته که بخواد حجم بخوره
ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز اگر آپدیت را خاموش کردین ترافیکی که استفاده میشه مشخص نیست از کجا هست. برای همین نرم افزار net limiter میتونه به شما کمک کنه که ابتدا متوجه بشید چه نرم افزاری داره ترافیک مصرف میکنه.
خود آنتی ویروس روزانه آپدیت داره و ترافیک مصرف میکنه. ممکنه نرم افزارها تک به تک مصرف بالایی نداشته باشند ولی در مجموع مقدار قابل توجهی بشه.
شما بدون اطلاعات کافی از میزان استفاده هر یک نمیتونید آن را کنترل کنید. برای همین باید net Limiter رو نصب کنید.

----------

*NPTiak*

----------

